# Some toys came yesterday



## .Martin (May 2, 2007)

This is my first big order of products :argie:

I placed this order last week and I've been like a kid at Christmas ever since. Not sleeping through the excitement some nights  From Thursday-Saturday any time I heard the sound of a diesel engine I rushed to the front window with excitement expecting it to be for me!

On the Friday I had a nice big parcel delivered. I rushed about doing the dishes etc. So once I opened it I could go and play. I was about to open it when I read the label and it was part of my daughters birthday present  (I was ready for cancelling her birthday after she pulled this stunt :wall

Then on Saturday I had 3 different deliveries come to the house. Each time I was close to tears with excitement before being shattered that it was just some **** from NEXT or ebay etc :wall:

Sunday was a sad day - I knew I had no chance 

Then yesterday came. That fateful day! I remember it like it was only yesterday! I got back from the shops and a delivery van pulled up in front of me! This is it I thought!!! I could have killed the swine when he went next door! Later in the day I was hanging out washing and I heard "that sound" A diesel engine spluttering. I rushed putting out the rest of the washing (I knew I'd be castrated for dropping the washing to see if it was my delivery - at this time I knew she would be better on my side) I was just about to go inside and the Mrs came out saying Next Door were getting another delivery  I sulked about tidying the house for the next hour before we went shopping AGAIN (notice I'm really trying to keep her on side) Just as I was getting ready to leave (Taking a ****e before going downstairs) Laura shouted and asked me to bleach the downstairs toilet before we left! I opened the door and there was my parcel!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The cow had hidden it for over an hour!!!!

The Products I got are as follows:

Meguiars G220 - Complete Sonus Kit Polish: SFX Polishes (8oz) 
3.5inch Dual-Action Spot Pad Backing Plate 
Sonus SFX-1 Spot Pad 
Sonus SFX-2 Spot Pad
Sonus SFX-3 Spot Pad 
Meguiars #7 Show Car Glaze 
Chemical Guys - Jet Seal 109 
Meguiars Last Touch D-5105 
Meguiars Last Touch Bottle 
Standard Sprayer
Meguiars Wheel Brightner 
Wheel Brightner Bottle
Chemical Resistant Sprayer 
Pump Dispenser - Gallon Bottles (x2)
3m 3434 Masking Tape (x2)
SuperSpray
EZ Detail Wheel Brush
Bilt Hamber Auto Clay (came separate a couple of days before)









(phone pic)

The Mrs took lots of "action shots" of me carrying/opening the box and my happy face when I was taking products out of "the lucky dip" (She called it this because they put so much packing snow in the box I couldn't see what was coming out until it was out if ya get me?" I haven't got these pics yet 

I haven't had a chance to use it yet as it was raining today!  I did however try out my Megs Wheel Brightner & EZ Brush last night (it was getting dark) needless to say I was MEGA impressed. I can now officially use the :buffer: smiley!!!

Big thanks to everyone at CleanYourCar.co.uk!

If you read all that you deserve a prize :thumb:


----------



## Eliot Ness (Mar 25, 2007)

That's some nice goodies you just got!

Be careful with the Megs Wheel Brightner, it cleans great but can be quite nasty (health wise) if you don't take proper precautions.


----------



## rosssei (Feb 26, 2007)

good choice sir  sure you cant wait for the dry days to come back for some PC'ing!


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Wheel brightener can also discolour plastic parts like centre caps, bolt covers etc so yes be carefull with that and don't let it dwell too long.

You might find you need more tape before long 

Bryan


----------



## davidmk4 (Feb 6, 2007)

Ooo very nice delivery! Yep be careful with the WB, I got a infection in my fingers from using it!(Through the cuts in my knuckles!)


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Nice products you have there :thumb:


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

You have spent a small fortune there mate. A G220 is next on my shopping list.


----------



## .Martin (May 2, 2007)

Thanks for the tips guys! Now I don't feel like such a fool for wearing my blue gloves to do the wheels :lol: I did see a thread on here quite a long time ago about someone who had buggered their hands so that's what made me think about the gloves! (as well as the warning on the bottle)

Bryan: Don't say that! When the Mrs seen the bill she informed me I'm not buying any more.................EVER!!! (needless to say I'm thinking of good ways to get rid :lol: )


----------



## nitro-rhys (Jan 21, 2008)

only some!  haha looks like some nice products there


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Great selection of products there mate.............good choices made..........


----------



## addsvrs (Mar 2, 2008)

Awesome


----------



## Abbo1986 (Jul 14, 2008)

Excellent choices there m8, you will love the g220, got mine last week. As previously said, wheel brightner has perished the centre caps on my alloys.

Have fun m8, make sure u wash your face well after using your EZ detail brush :lol:


----------



## .Martin (May 2, 2007)

My face wasn't too bad! It was my bloody arms! I was all speckly! :lol:

Still keeps raining so no :buffer: action


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

.Martin said:


> This is my first big order of products :argie:
> 
> I placed this order last week and I've been like a kid at Christmas ever since. Not sleeping through the excitement some nights  From Thursday-Saturday any time I heard the sound of a diesel engine I rushed to the front window with excitement expecting it to be for me!
> 
> ...


lol you couldn't of described that feeling any better....... Anyone says its not a big deal getting new toys is telling fibs!


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

I know what you mean about the parcel guys, i reckon they do it deliberately you know. 

I wanted to hug mine when my G220 came, unfortunately i don't think he would have appreciated it.


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Wicked collection of products there fella, I can't believe she hid the parcel, that's so evil! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2008)

Wow! Thats a decent collection you have there Martin, its a great feeling when you open a box with that amount of kit in it! 

Can you let us know how you get on with the Sonus polishes? I used to use them but found they caused a lot of dust. (perhaps it was my technique) I changed to Megs #80 and Megs#83, almost no dust at all now. 

Looking forward to seeing some pic's of your car when you get some good weather :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

.Martin said:


> Bryan: Don't say that! When the Mrs seen the bill she informed me I'm not buying any more.................EVER!!! (needless to say I'm thinking of good ways to get rid :lol: )


That's the mistake you made  :lol:

Never tell her how much it all cost!
And if you do, work out how much she spends on shoes and make-up :lol:


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

im jelouse i love getting parcels so think i might order some more stuff.Looks like a nice collection youve got there


----------



## a1ndy (Aug 12, 2008)

Chris_4536 said:


> That's the mistake you made  :lol:
> 
> Never tell her how much it all cost!
> And if you do, *work out how much she spends on shoes and make-up :lol:*


top idea! :lol:


----------



## Ailsa (Aug 9, 2008)

.Martin said:


> I opened the door and there was my parcel!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The cow had hidden it for over an hour!!!!


Sounds like something I would do, in fact I did... yestersay... with my hubby's new graphics card, LMAO

Great collection you've got there :thumb:
I'd love a g220 myself but I've got other priorities for my money 1st (kids... grr) LOL
Have fun playing with it :buffer:


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Nice one Marty :thumb:


----------



## theoldbill (Oct 1, 2007)

Very, very nice. That lot will keep you busy for a while.


----------

